
Show HN: Spreadsheet-style reactive web interfaces with Flare - sharkdp
http://david-peter.de/articles/flare/
======
fiatjaf
This seems a lot like Elm. Even the examples.

> The Flare library is built on top of Purescripts Signal library which is
> inspired by the corresponding module in Elm.

What are the differences? Why use this instead of Elm or vice-versa?

